# Fairlady Z



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

few how mini years i herd about the fairlady z. being known as the jdm or japanese 300zx. but then i recently saw a modle kar of the 350z and it sed' fairlady Z on it are they mistaking it or am i? or is the 300zx just FAiRLADY . and the 350 is fairlady Z


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

http://zhome.com/History/FairladyName.html


----------

